# Used 2008 Scott S50 Speedster?



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm considering checking out a used Scott S50 for sale.

I like that it is a reasonably priced triple, which would be nice for my occasional charity rides in hill country.
(I have a good compact double bike for my usual flatland rides.)
Any thoughts, what to look out for, etc? Would Sora be OK for this sort of riding?
Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Never mind. Just learned bike is way too tall for me.


----------

